# Fruit preserves for Bbq sauce.



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

For the longest time I have made an apricot glaze for ham, mostly, but also for pork and chicken. It’s a very simple process. I use about 1/2 pint of jam, add to that about 2Tbs soy sauce (can use low sodium) about 1Tbs garlic powder, onion powder if you like, fresh cracked pepper. Then add any Chile heat you like. I use things like Chile molido puro, Chile del arbol, and Chile pequine, but you use whatever floats your boat. I sometimes also add about 1/2 fresh squeezed lemon, or lime,  just to add a little sour and brighten it up. You can use berry preserves as well, whatever you like. This simple glaze replaces traditional bbq sauce in summer for us. It’s bright, sweet, but yet still savory. Just throwing this out there. I have a halved chicken soaking in smoke now and will apply some peach glaze at finish. I also injected this bird with a butter/Chile and garlic mix. I’ll post up pics at the finish.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 30, 2021)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

At the end of a 250* cook on chicken, just hit the birds with a propane torch. The skin shrinks and crisps right up.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2021)

That sounds and looks fantastic . 
This is what I use on ham . Love the apricot , but I bet the peach is awesome . 
That chicken looks awesome bud .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

All done.





Peach Chile jam sauce. Da’am!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That sounds and looks fantastic .
> This is what I use on ham . Love the apricot , but I bet the peach is awesome .
> That chicken looks awesome bud .
> View attachment 502046


That’s a mix of flavors I would seriously enjoy, Rich. Hell Ya!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2021)

That chicken looks fantastic.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 30, 2021)

That sounds pretty good.
 I got a ton of choke cherry syrup and jelly I have thought about using but not sure what to mix it with.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

Very Nice.
Thanks for post your glaze recipe.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> That sounds pretty good.
> I got a ton of choke cherry syrup and jelly I have thought about using but not sure what to mix it with.


I would mix some up and give a taste. I think you will find it very tasty.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

And, how’d it taste? They look fantastic!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> And, how’d it taste? They look fantastic!


Honestly, very solid on profile. Sweet, salty, and a tiny bit of tang. It’s very good.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks good.
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 1, 2021)

Ah, a touch of sweet and a touch of heat dialed in exactly the way you want it.  There are pepper jellies out there but I like your idea of starting with something like apricot or apple jam and using it as a base.  Plus, if you only need 1/4 cup, that's all you make.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2021)

WOW!
That really looks good!
Awesome color!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2021)

Beautiful !!
Looks Great, SE !!!
Nice Job!  Great Color!
Like.

Bear


----------

